#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Are there any benefits to the brain when playing mobile games?

## MarvinAdams

I am addicted to the special "Call of Duty" of mobile games, but my parents or friends disagree with me. In my opinion, this is a healthy habit that can reduce your stress through sports and keep your brain healthy. Be it good or bad, share your thoughts.

----------

